
New evidence indicates global warming is caused by cosmic rays - olalonde
http://opinion.financialpost.com/2011/08/26/lawrence-solomon-science-now-settled/
======
mooism2
It would be nice if we could have a link to the research, instead of a
politicised interpretation of the research.

And this is just a single study: the columnist seems to be saying "This one
study that agrees with me must be true; all those studies that don't agree
with me must be lies."

------
ewan
a related publication that provides some further context, and a link to the
article if you have a subscription / wish to pay:
[http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110824/full/news.2011.504.ht...](http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110824/full/news.2011.504.html)

"At the moment, it actually says nothing about a possible cosmic-ray effect on
clouds and climate, but it's a very important first step" - Jasper Kirkby

